# Wanna start fly fishing?



## yaknfish

I don't know anything about this combo, but $30 for the whole shebang?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...109826280&WTz_l=EML;cat109826280;cat109833480

If the link doesn't work, go to Cabelas, Fishing Sale, Fly Fishing, Cahill Combo.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Depending on what you want to do this it will work BUT..... This a very bottom end entry level flyrod and performance will be limited and could be so bad that it could effect your feeling on fly fishing as a whole. If you did like fly fishing after trying it  you would would quickly feel the need to upgrade your equipment. I would recommend stepping up a level in equipment say the Bass Pro Shop "Dogwood Cayon" combo about $100. I have several of high dollar rods and the Dogwood Cayon doesn't compare to them but it is a fishable alternitive, I would fish a BASS Pro Shop rod without too much complaint


----------



## Swamp Angel

Lord knows I HATE to agree with an Ole Miss fan, but he's right.  A "Dogwood Canyon" flyrod for about $85 to $90 at BPS is a great starter kit. I have even had success with that model fishing the Firehole River at Yellowstone. Look at a 5 or 6 weight set up - it would be perfect for learning to fly fish the 'Hooch.

(Aside to GA Hard Hunter: GEAUX TIGERS!)


----------



## Corey

This would be a good rod to have around for a buddy to 
use, you know the one. Never has anything just wants to 
use your stuff


----------



## allenww

I would be happy to have one in my canoe on some of the technical streams where loss is a significant possibility. 

I would be delighted to keep one in the back of the Jeep. 

I bet it would toss a cork bug as well as any

You might need to upweight it a size or two to accentuate the action. 

I bet I can build a better one from scratch for less $. 

But most importantly, it would be lots better than not fishing.

   wa


----------



## Cliff Speed

I'll put in a vote for a Dogwood Canyon setup as well. I have been fly-fishing for over a decade, caught hundreds of trout all over GA, and the only rod I've ever used is a 5 weight 7'6" Dogwood Canyon that I bought at Bass Pro. It'll get the job done in just about every situation and last you forever.


----------



## fishndoc

I don't want to sound like a "gear snob", but I try to spend at least as much on my equipment as it costs in gas $ to drive to the fishing hole...


----------



## kenmorrow

fishndoc said:


> I don't want to sound like a "gear snob", but I try to spend at least as much on my equipment as it costs in gas $ to drive to the fishing hole...



  I'm not a gear snob by any stretch, but that is funny and appropriate in this case.

Seriously though, the entry level combos from Cabela's are good for the $$ at their regular prices.  This one is a closeout at 50% off.  It's a steal.  I've done side-by-side "shootout" field tests that included theirs and Bass Pros for sub $150 fly rod-reel combos for publication.  GENERALLY, the Cabela's outfits beat the BPS outfits.  That should be expected.  Cabela's has had a far deeper commitment to fly fishing for far longer than BPS has.  _But, under a new fly fishing buyer at HQ, BPS has made big steps forward since I did my last one of those._

Frankly, at $100 or less, you can't go wrong with the Cabela's, BPS, or Redington Crosswater combos...the latter of which won the shootout tests I did in the under $100 category.  For $30?  You can't go wrong with this one you pointed out.  You pay $30 for a respectable fly line.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

OK, so my brother had been wanting to get into fly fishing for a while, I showed him this thread, he ordered the combo.

It arrived a couple of days ago, it's not a bad little combo, the graphite reel is the weakest link, we're going to North GA in the AM to try it out, I'll post the results.


----------



## kenmorrow

Dr. Strangelove said:


> OK, so my brother had been wanting to get into fly fishing for a while, I showed him this thread, he ordered the combo.
> 
> It arrived a couple of days ago, it's not a bad little combo, the graphite reel is the weakest link, we're going to North GA in the AM to try it out, I'll post the results.



Don't knock composite reels just on that basis alone.  Some of them are very strong performers in spite of being ugly...sort of like Jeeps.


----------



## kenmorrow

Cliff Speed said:


> I'll put in a vote for a Dogwood Canyon setup as well. I have been fly-fishing for over a decade, caught hundreds of trout all over GA, and the only rod I've ever used is a 5 weight 7'6" Dogwood Canyon that I bought at Bass Pro. It'll get the job done in just about every situation and last you forever.



This is one of the combos I used in my big SxS shootout in 4wt.  It was a pretty good performer, but slightly heavier than the Redington Crosswater combo in the same size and line weight.  And the reel did not have as good of a drag, nor was it as durable.  Both reels are actually OEM reels made by Okuma.  I was on Okuma's pro staff back then and am extremely familiar with their fly fishing product line.  But it was also about $70 as I recall, which is about $30 cheaper than the Redington combo.  In the sub-$100 category there is no wiggle room.  If there is a price difference at full retail, there will be a difference in features/quality.

There really isn't a name brand player in the fly rod business in this country today who sells a fly rod that won't "get the job done" and last for many years if you take care of it.  Most of the differences are minute enough that a beginner wouldn't be able to tell them apart, and only an advanced caster and angler would be able to take full advantage of the ones that cost the most (which are substantially over-priced).  Such advanced anglers will have a "quiver" of tackle and select the appropriate rod, reel, and line combo for situations in a highly specialized manner the way experienced golfers select clubs.  So there is no such thing as that mythical "best" fly rod, fly line, or fly reel.  It varies based on personal preference and specific application.


----------



## kingofcool

For $30, you cannot beat that.  Also check some of BPS's clearance section (I know the macon store has one).  

I'm personally not a huge fan of White River.  I'd rather do Temple fork.  For a reel I'm going as cheap as possible if you're just doing Georgia trout fishing.  Might need something more for shoalies, smallies, LMs and those pellet pigs (if you're into paying $600 to catch fish).


----------



## Cliff Speed

@kenmorrow - well I guess the great thing about my situation is that since I have never used another fly rod other than this one, I have no idea what better or worse feels like.  I just know what my rod is capable of doing and which casts I am capable of making.


----------



## Randy

My personal philosophy in life on everything is buy the beat I can afford.  Yes sometimes that means I spend more money that might be necessary to get the job done.  But what I have found out when I purchased something "just to try it" or "just to get in the game" is I always wondered if it would have cast better, been faster, lasted longer, been more comfortable, been more fun etc had I bought the "better one.". If I buy the beat I can afford then I know I have as good as I can get.  Then I am never questioning if I had bought the better one would it be better.  Many say I am wasting money buying Sage equipment.  But for me it is the best I can afford.  Could I have saved money and been just as happy with the new TFO BVK.  Well yea, I know that now because I got the Sage and then the TFO.  Had I started with the TFO I would have always wondered.

So I say get the beat you can afford and you won't have to wonder if you made the right choice.


----------



## kenmorrow

Randy,

That's what God made fly shops and fishing shows for!  You go get touchy feely with the stuff.  They have these really neat casting ponds, too.  So you can actually "test drive" rods, fly lines, etc. BEFORE you have to spend money on them.

It's also not as simple as Sage vs. Temple Fork.  I hate to be the guy who has to break it to you.  That's just the tip o' the iceberg!  LOL  They're the two "big dawgs" in the game.  But Orvis has a couple of fine fly rods,  GLoomis has a great rod or 2.  Winston has a few nice ones.  St. Croix has some sweet rods.  And those are just the "off the rack" brands!  Wait until I hose you up REALLY good and let you cast a Hexagraph!!!  Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----  You will be so under the bus.  There is a whole world of custom rods out there that production rods cannot even touch because...well, because they aren't customized to your specs and the craftsmanship isn't personal - it's mass produced.

So allow me to put a pin-***** in your bubble for now...

http://www.hexagraph.com

These are puuuuuuure fishing tools!  You can't TRULY appreciate their value until you fish with one.


----------



## yaknfish

For anyone who just couldn't make themselves fish with a $30 fly rod; you're in luck. The sale's over. Now you can spend $60, and feel better about yourself.   ;^)


----------



## Randy

kenmorrow said:


> Randy,
> 
> That's what God made fly shops and fishing shows for!  You go get touchy feely with the stuff.  They have these really neat casting ponds, too.  So you can actually "test drive" rods, fly lines, etc. BEFORE you have to spend money on them.
> 
> It's also not as simple as Sage vs. Temple Fork.  I hate to be the guy who has to break it to you.  That's just the tip o' the iceberg!  LOL  They're the two "big dawgs" in the game.  But Orvis has a couple of fine fly rods,  GLoomis has a great rod or 2.  Winston has a few nice ones.  St. Croix has some sweet rods.  And those are just the "off the rack" brands!  Wait until I hose you up REALLY good and let you cast a Hexagraph!!!  Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----  You will be so under the bus.  There is a whole world of custom rods out there that production rods cannot even touch because...well, because they aren't customized to your specs and the craftsmanship isn't personal - it's mass produced.
> 
> So allow me to put a pin-***** in your bubble for now...
> 
> http://www.hexagraph.com
> 
> These are puuuuuuure fishing tools!  You can't TRULY appreciate their value until you fish with one.


Yea but see those are out of my price range.  Sage is the best I can afford.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

What Ken told you about custom rods is correct but I think you were talking about the low end price range of Combos so they will be priced out of your range. The best advice you can get is establish a budget buy as much rod/line as you can afford. Go to a couple of fly shops and tell them your budget ask them what they can offer. Also VERY IMPORTANT ask them to test cast the rod and test a couple of different actions of that rod. If you do that you will end up with a descent rod you will be sure to enjoy.Ok rod/combos are in the $100 range, Descent rod/combos can be had for $200, Good Combos for $300+, great Rod/Combos for $400 to $500+


----------



## kenmorrow

Wow, I even get censored for using profanity when I say stuff Gomer Pyle said on TV in the 1960s!


----------



## fishndoc

Probably nothing is more personal than owning/fishing a really good fly rod.  Amazing how two people approximately same age/size/health who fish for same species using basically same flies can have such a differing opinion on rods.
So, in this spirit, I have to take issue with Ken's post above that "Winston has a few nice ones"...

I own or have owned Sage, T&T, Scott, Orvis, St Croix, Redington, Hexagraph (my 2nd favorite), and a couple of custom bamboo rods;  none of them are in the league with my old Winston TMF IM6 rod.
And, the new Winston Boron series are truly "tools of the Gods".


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I too own a SAGE, Winston, St. Croix, and a TFO. Of the 4 the St Croix and TFO are good rods but they are a step below my SAGE and Winston, in all measurements that matter to me.


----------



## 243Savage

yaknfish said:


> I don't know anything about this combo, but $30 for the whole shebang?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...109826280&WTz_l=EML;cat109826280;cat109833480
> 
> If the link doesn't work, go to Cabelas, Fishing Sale, Fly Fishing, Cahill Combo.



I've actually got two of those and they are pretty decent for such a low price.


----------



## kenmorrow

fishndoc said:


> Probably nothing is more personal than owning/fishing a really good fly rod.  Amazing how two people approximately same age/size/health who fish for same species using basically same flies can have such a differing opinion on rods.
> So, in this spirit, I have to take issue with Ken's post above that "Winston has a few nice ones"...
> 
> I own or have owned Sage, T&T, Scott, Orvis, St Croix, Redington, Hexagraph (my 2nd favorite), and a couple of custom bamboo rods;  none of them are in the league with my old Winston TMF IM6 rod.
> And, the new Winston Boron series are truly "tools of the Gods".



It probably has something to do with casting skills.


----------

